# Steam: Erstes Sexspiel auf der Plattform aufgetaucht - Kindred Spirits on the Roof



## Knusperferkel (16. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Erstes Sexspiel auf der Plattform aufgetaucht - Kindred Spirits on the Roof* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Erstes Sexspiel auf der Plattform aufgetaucht - Kindred Spirits on the Roof


----------



## Batze (16. Februar 2016)

Also Sex ist im Internet ja allgegenwärtig, aber ob sich Valve/Steam damit einen gefallen tut? 
Ich weiß nicht so recht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2016)

Sind das überhaupt richtige Spiele? Diese Asia-Erotic-Games scheinen vielmehr digitales Standbild-Schmuddel-Comics zu sein, bei denen der Spielgehalt eher gering ausfällt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also Sex ist im Internet ja allgegenwärtig, aber ob sich Valve/Steam damit einen gefallen tut?
> Ich weiß nicht so recht.



wo siehst du da ein problem?


----------



## Headbanger79 (16. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind das überhaupt richtige Spiele? Diese Asia-Erotic-Games scheinen vielmehr digitales Standbild-Schmuddel-Comics zu sein, bei denen der Spielgehalt eher gering ausfällt.



Hab mir gerade mal im Schnelldurchlauf 3 "Gameplay" Videos dazu angesehen...und deine Beschreibung passt ziemlich genau, als Spiel kann ich das auch nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

nennt man visual novel.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nennt man visual novel.



Und nix gegen die. Auf Saya no Uta lass ich nix kommen


----------



## Orzhov (16. Februar 2016)

Gibt es nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit diverse Visual Novels dieser Art auf Steam?


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Alle Visual Novels auf Steam sind geschnitten  
Man muss sich erst den Uncutpatch im Steamforum des Spiels zusammensuchen 

Wird bei dem Spiel wohl nicht anders sein ^^

Die Gesichter bei dem Daily News Video das ihr eingebettet habt passt gut dazu ^^

Linker Mann: schau mal da
Rechter Mann: Wow - Brüste


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit diverse Visual Novels dieser Art auf Steam?



ja, aber wohl keine mit nackten tatsachen. 
eigentlich war es bislang so, dass die entwickler schnitte vornehmen bzw stoff hinzufügen mussten.
vielleicht ist kindred spirits aber einfach nur durchgerutscht. wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Ich finde diese News enttäuschend.

Da gibt es als Aufmacher: "Erstes Sexspiel auf Steam" und was erfährt man darüber? Daß sie "recht explizit und mit viel nackter Haut" dargestellt sind. 

Äh ja, sonst wären es keine Sex Szenen - aber wie wird das denn im Spiel dargestellt? Was kann man an den Sexszenen spielen?  Wie viele gibt es in dem Spiel? Wie läuft das eigentliche Spiel überhaupt ab? Wie viel zeigen andere Visual Novels bei Steam und andere Spiele generell im Vergleich? Ist _Mass Effect _nach derselben Definition auch ein "Sexspiel" oder wird dort mehr gezeigt? Welche Spiele haben bisher Sexszenen beinhaltet? Wie weit gingen diese? Mit welchen Restriktionen mußten die fertig werden (auch, aber nicht nur auf Steam)?

Nicht mal die Handlung ist ausführlich genug zusammengefaßt - es scheint nämlich darum zu gehen, daß die beiden Geister ihr erstes Mal erleben wollen, aber nicht wissen, wie das geht. Daher helfen sie anderen potentiellen Yuri Pärchen, zusammen zu kommen und lernen dabei. Deshalb auch "Kindred Spirits" (seelenverwandte Geister).

Warum schreibt ihr eigentlich bei standard.at ab, statt einen eigenen, fachkundigeren Artikel zu verfassen und warum ist noch nicht mal der Link zur Steam Shop Seite dabei?


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Alle Visual Novels auf Steam sind geschnitten
> Man muss sich erst den Uncutpatch im Steamforum des Spiels zusammensuchen


"Alle"? dh: Es gibt *keine einzige* VN, die sich von sich aus nur auf TV gerechte Romantik beschränkt und Sex nur andeutet und somit gar nicht geschnitten werden muß?


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Alle"? dh: Es gibt *keine einzige* VN, die sich von sich aus nur auf TV gerechte Romantik beschränkt und Sex nur andeutet und somit gar nicht geschnitten werden muß?



Alle die ich bis jetzt durch Zufall entdeckt habe und wo ich im Forum las das sie cut ist wie die Sakura Reihe und co


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ja, sonst wären es keine Sex Szenen - aber wie wird das denn im Spiel dargestellt? Was kann man an den Sexszenen spielen?  Wie viele gibt es in dem Spiel? Wie läuft das eigentliche Spiel überhaupt ab? Wie viel zeigen andere Visual Novels bei Steam und andere Spiele generell im Vergleich? Ist _Mass Effect _nach derselben Definition auch ein "Sexspiel" oder wird dort mehr gezeigt? Welche Spiele haben bisher Sexszenen beinhaltet? Wie weit gingen diese? Mit welchen Restriktionen mußten die fertig werden (auch, aber nicht nur auf Steam)?


Man sollte eher die umgekehrte Frage stellen was dieses "Kindred Spririts" außer der "Mein erstes Mal"-Thematik, ergo Sex und nix anderes, noch zu bieten hat. Also rein spieltechnisch bzw. inhaltlich gesehen. Ich denke mal viel mehr wird da vorhanden sein. ^^
Da muss man nicht mit Mass Effect und Co. vergleichen, welche zwar auch die eine oder andere sexuelle Komponente aufweist, aber nur ein Minimalst-Bruchteil des eigentlichen Spiels bildet. Shepards Reise mit Wrex und Co. ist vom Weltraum-Forschen, Kämpfen und Dialogen geprägt, und nicht davon wer mit wem poppt.


----------



## Sayaka (16. Februar 2016)

Ein Yuri vs auf Steam, noch dazu ungeschnitten! Was für eine Sensation. Jetzt darf man es auch offiziell sagen, vorher gab es ja nur den guten alten Uncut Patch.
Meine Begeisterung für Visual Novel auf dem PC hält sich echt in Grenzen.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Bei Mass Effect 1- 3 sind sie angezogen und selbst beim Küssen wird das Bild schwarz

Und bei den gleichgeschlechtlichen duschszenen sieht man vor lauter dampf nicht oder es meist nur ein ellbogen oder ein knie gezeigt das hatten die ja alles mal in einem artikel gezeigt.

Bei den Greenlight Spielen warten übrigens noch tausende visual novels auf freischaltung ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bei Mass Effect 1- 3 sind sie angezogen und selbst beim Küssen wird das Bild schwarz
> 
> Und bei den gleichgeschlechtlichen duschszenen sieht man vor lauter dampf nicht oder es meist nur ein ellbogen oder ein knie gezeigt das hatten die ja alles mal in einem artikel gezeigt


Im ersten Teil meine ich vielleicht die nackte Hüfte / den entblößten Rücken von Ashley gesehen zu haben. Ho, ho, mein lieber Scholli... ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im ersten Teil meine ich vielleicht die nackte Hüfte / den entblößten Rücken von Ashley gesehen zu haben. Ho, ho, mein lieber Scholli... ^^



Das erinnert mich an Anfang des 19ten jahrhunderts als die Damen strumpfbänder trugen und etwas knöchel zeigten ^^


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bei Mass Effect 1- 3 sind sie angezogen und selbst beim Küssen wird das Bild schwarz.


Und? Wieviel sieht man denn jetzt bei diesem Spiel? Geht aus dem Artikel überhaupt nicht hervor. Abgesehen von den 2 Screenshots, auf denen barbusige Charaktere ab der Gürtellinie bedeckt sind, weiß man als Leser nix über den Gehalt der Sexszenen. Könnte also nahezu identisch sein.
Sicher sind andere Aspekte auch relevant, aber der Aufhänger des Artikels ist doch_ "Das ist das erste Sexspiel auf Steam" _und bei dieser Behauptung gehört da auch eine deutlich detailliertere Beschreibung dazu als "explizit" und "viel nackte Haut". Und eben eine Erläuterung, was bisher auf Steam gezeigt wurde und was nicht. Und ob die Szenen spielbar sind. undundund


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Februar 2016)

Was ihr immer alle habt, das spielt sich nicht alles nur im Spiel selber ab, sondern man muss Initiative ergreifen und selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## HPman (16. Februar 2016)

Wie kann man nur so ein Quatsch zocken...


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

HPman schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so ein Quatsch zocken...


Surprise: Menschen sind verschieden. 
Manche würden ja zum Beispiel ebenso sagen, daß sie Spiele nicht interessieren, in denen das einzige Spielziel ist, die Gegner abzuballern oder sonstwie zu massakrieren. Erst recht nicht, wenn das Ganze nur mit einer Minimal Alibi Story versehen ist, da die bei einem MP Spiel nicht so relevant ist.


----------



## Loosa (16. Februar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Was ihr immer alle habt, das spielt sich nicht alles nur im Spiel selber ab, sondern man muss Initiative ergreifen und selbst Hand anlegen.



Also dafür ist mir mein Joystick echt zu schade.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also dafür ist mir mein Joystick echt zu schade.


Deine Maus könnte ebenfalls etwas mehr "Zärtlichkeit" vertragen. ^^


----------



## Taiwez (16. Februar 2016)

Aber die Maus ist so schwer zu bedienen, wenn man nicht Linkshänder ist...


----------



## Loosa (16. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube meine "Maus" würde blockieren wenn ich ihr mit sowas käme.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine "Maus" würde blockieren wenn ich ihr mit sowas käme.



Dann muss halt wieder der Joystick ran


----------



## WeeFilly (16. Februar 2016)

An sich doch eine gute Sache, dass Steam als amerikanische Plattform mit internationalen Kunden sich endlich zumindest etwas an die weniger prüden Standards in anderen Ländern anpasst!


----------



## LostCause (16. Februar 2016)

Ja ja die liebe USA , sie haben kein Problem damit wenn in Filmen  Kindern das Herz rausgerissen wird aber ein Kuss zwischen zwei Frauen wie z.B. bei Dragon Age wird verachtet und dazu kommen die meisten Pornos auch noch von dort   Ich kann da echt nur drüber lachen und finde es gut das Steam da etwas einlenkt.


----------



## Loosa (16. Februar 2016)

Ist eben eine andere Kultur. Von außen betrachtet kann da vieles komisch wirken.

Damals sind abertausende Puritaner von UK eingewandert und das hatte entsprechenden Einfluss auf die Gesellschaftsform der USA. Prüderie ist eine Seite davon. Die Entwicklung zur Demokratie eine andere.


----------



## Wutruus (16. Februar 2016)

Ich werde diese Visual Novel  in absehbarer Zeit nicht lesen, obwohl ich es gut finde, dass Steam auch die Erotik-Sparte nun zulässt. Hoffentlich. Denn dies ist ja erst das erste Spiel. Wobei andere Visual Novels schon seeeeeeeeeehr grenzwertig waren.
Ein richtiger Erfolg ist es allerdings erst, wenn auch noch weitere Erotikspiele auftauchen und darunter auch welche, die nicht Yuri sind. Schauen wir mal, wie sich das künftig entwickelt.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Februar 2016)

Eine VN als Sexspiel zu bezeichnen halte ich für übertrieben. Viel zu spielen gibts da i.d.R. nicht man klickt durch die Dialoge wie als würde man einen Comic durchblättern.



Wutruus schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Erfolg ist es allerdings erst, wenn auch noch weitere Erotikspiele auftauchen und darunter auch welche, die nicht Yuri sind.


Lolicon VS Tentakelpenismonster FTW!!!


----------



## alu355 (16. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Anfang des 19ten jahrhunderts als die Damen strumpfbänder trugen und etwas knöchel zeigten ^^



Wie könnt Ihr es wagen, die feinen Damen unserer Gesellschaft mit den, jedem Manne ihre Knöchel darbietenden, Dirnen zu vergleichen! *affektiert Handschuh ins Gesicht werf*  

Abgesehen davon mögen mich solche Spiele nicht interessieren, die Hoffnung besteht aber, daß durch Wegnahme solcher Restriktionen auch andere vorauseilende Beschneiderei in anderen Genres eines Tages eingeschränkt bzw. abgeschafft werden.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und nix gegen die. Auf Saya no Uta lass ich nix kommen



Ausser dich?  Muahaha sorry der musste sein ^^



Wynn schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Anfang des 19ten jahrhunderts als die Damen strumpfbänder trugen und etwas knöchel zeigten ^^



Ja eine Schande war das. Das Abendland und überhaupt die Welt ist untergegangen


----------



## belakor602 (16. Februar 2016)

Wenn sie VNs auf Steam zulassen verlange ich aber auch Bilder-Bücher! Verdammt wenn man sogar selber die Bilder anmalen darf ist ja mehr Interaktion und Gameplay wie bei diesen VNs vorhanden!


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

LostCause schrieb:


> Ja ja die liebe USA , sie haben kein Problem damit wenn in Filmen  Kindern das Herz rausgerissen wird aber ein Kuss zwischen zwei Frauen wie z.B. bei Dragon Age wird verachtet und dazu kommen die meisten Pornos auch noch von dort


Auch schön:
"Jaja, die Deutschen, kein Problem damit, wenn man den Opfern die Halsschlagader durchsäbelt, aber wehe, im Hintergrund ist dabei ein Hakenkreuz zu sehen."


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

Yo. Wird aber auch langsam Zeit das Phädophilie auch im Westen salonfähig gemacht wird! Huzzah!


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Yo. Wird aber auch langsam Zeit das Phädophilie auch im Westen salonfähig gemacht wird! Huzzah!


Äähhh ... what?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Auch interessant der publisher hat derzeit ärger mit den schwarzmarkt und gestohlenen kreditkarten

Pay Processor Issues – MangaGamer Staff Blog


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

Visual Novels sind im Prinzip interaktive Bücher/Geschichten. Es gibt da immer diverse feste Hintergrundbilder, die immer mal abwechseln und es wird dazu die Geschichte erzählt und Dialoge laufen ab, entweder man muss die Texte lesen oder auch mit Audio. Manchmal gibt es auch Entscheidungen zu treffen, in der man die Geschichte lenkt. So richtig wirkliches Gameplay gibt es da aber nicht.
Und es gibt da eben Sachen, die in den Bereich Erotik und Sex gehen. Wirkliche Handlungen in bewegender Bildform sieht man aber auch da nicht, da alles meist aus einem Bild besteht und sich das erst wechselt, wenn man weiter mit der Geschichte kommt. Es ist aber immer ein festes Hintergrundbild, kein ablaufender Film oder so.
Und bisher war es eben so, wenn da eine Frau nackig zu sehen war oder so, dann wurde das für Steam wegzensiert, weil Valve das nicht wollte.

Wobei ich das schon lächerlich fand, weil da sieht man selbst beim Witcher viel mehr Sex. Und richtige Sexspiele sind das alle nicht, das wäre was anderes, wenn da plötzlich 3D Sexvilla oder sowas auftauchen würde


----------



## Desotho (16. Februar 2016)

Oder direkt auf mangagamer kaufen =P
Ich fand es zwar bisher nie wirklich Story-entscheidend, aber ich mag halt auch nicht dass nachträglich etwas herausgeschnitten wird.
Bei Zensur bzgl. Gewalt ist hier doch auch sonst ein riesiges Geheul.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Yo. Wird aber auch langsam Zeit das Phädophilie auch im Westen salonfähig gemacht wird! Huzzah!


gibt es also in japan mehr pädophile wie in europa und die bösen hentai-filmchen und spielchen sind schuld? das glaubst du doch selbst nicht! dem zufolge fördern spiele wie cod, far cry etc. auch amokläufer, spiele wie tekken, stret fighter lassen die schlägerrate steigen und spiele wie need for speed sind für raser verantwortlich...
bin jetzt auch kein fan von hentai, bin aber sehr wohl der meinung, dass es jedem seine eigene entscheidung sein sollte, solche inhalte zu kaufen und es wirklich keiner pseudomoralischen sittenpolizei bedarf, die was von einer durch steam verursachten gefahr der steigenden pädophililenrate dahinfantasieren.
die frage ist, wer zugriff auf olche spiele hat. vermutlich kann man nicht einfach mit ner steamcard das teil runterladen, sondern muss eine form des altersnachweises geben und das wäre schon viel mehr, als andere seiten und shops, die pornografisches material anbieten.


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Visual Novels sind im Prinzip [...]
> Schön und gut ... aber ist denn dieses Spiel auch in dem Sinne eine Visual Novel?
> 
> Das ist es ja gerade - man erfährt aus dem Artikel *nix *über das Spiel, außer daß es das "erste Sexspiel auf Steam" sei - aber es wird nicht mal erklärt, was das denn heißt oder wo da die Abgrenzung zu zB _The Witcher _ist. Oder ob es überhaupt eine Visual Novel ist. Was das für das Spielprinzip heißt. ...
> ...


----------



## Metko1 (16. Februar 2016)

Also ehrlich erstes Sexspiel... Witcher 3 hat mehr sexscenen als das spiel.
Viele dieser Geschnittenen Visual Novels haben nicht mal ansatzweise soviel sexscenen (STANDBILDER!) als Witcher. Der unterschied liegt darin das man die Vagina und den Penis aufeinmal sieht.
Nur weil man die Vagina erkennt is das jetzt ein Sexspiel? Trennen wir jetzt Softporn mit Richtigen Pornos?
Auserdem geht es bei diesen Spielen um die Story und nicht ums sex...

Wie schon von Shadow_Man erwähnt ist das wie ein Buch zu lesen mit Hintergrundbildern und deren Charaktere mit oder ohne Synchronisation also eine erweiterte form von Audiobooks? und manchmal sogar mit entscheidungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Visual Novels sind im Prinzip [...]
> ...


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> gibt es also in japan mehr pädophile wie in europa und die bösen hentai-filmchen und spielchen sind schuld? das glaubst du doch selbst nicht! dem zufolge fördern spiele wie cod, far cry etc. auch amokläufer, spiele wie tekken, stret fighter lassen die schlägerrate steigen und spiele wie need for speed sind für raser verantwortlich...



Yep. Du hast das richtig erkannt. Offensichtlich kommt das Teil aus der Richtung und es sind nicht umsonst (welch' Überraschung) minderjährige Protagonisten. Oder volljährige die als minderjährige dargestellt werden. Geil nich'? Deine restliche "Argumentation" kann ich übrigens ebenfalls einiges abgwinnen. Habe mein Kampfsporttraining damals begonnen als Street Fighter auf'm Mega Drive rauskam. Die Raserei-phase habe ich auch hinter mir und Need for Speed habe ich schon auf'm C64 gezockt. Nen Amoklauf kann ich noch nicht vorweisen, habe aber freiwillig länger und auch im Ausland gedient und vorher schon Militär-Shooter gezockt. Nur mit der pseudomoralischen Sittenpolizei komme ich nicht ganz mit... Vielleicht liest du was du zitierst besser nochmal. Und dann nochmal. Denn an der Pädophilie arbeite ich momentan. Dank Steam jetzt auch bald ohne mich auf diversen Seiten rumtreiben zu müssen. Huzzah!

Meine Kinder sind ja inzwischen volljährig, da geht das in Ordnung.  Huzzah!


----------



## Metko1 (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Yep. Du hast das richtig erkannt. Offensichtlich kommt das Teil aus der Richtung und es sind nicht umsonst (welch' Überraschung) minderjährige Protagonisten....



Es is schon nicht verkehrt zu sagen das spiele/Filme/Musik einfluss auf unsere Entwicklung zu haben, aber man muss bedenken das es nicht auf alle zutrifft, für die spiele bin ich der meinung hauptsache lassen sie ihre Fantasie freien lauf anstatt sie innerlich aufzustauen und es möglicherweiße doch in echt zu machen, also eine art Ventil^^ und andererseits kann es unbetroffene die an sowas nicht gedacht haben, es dazu zu verleiten möglicherweise auszuprobieren. Ich kann das natürlich nicht nachweisen ob es so ist, das versuchen ja Studien ständig zu beweisen, einem zum Vorteil oder zum Nachteil. 

Es ist ein schwieriges Thema was von Person zu Person anders betrachtet wird.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Yep. Du hast das richtig erkannt. Offensichtlich kommt das Teil aus der Richtung und es sind nicht umsonst (welch' Überraschung) minderjährige Protagonisten. Oder volljährige die als minderjährige dargestellt werden. Geil nich'? Deine restliche "Argumentation" kann ich übrigens ebenfalls einiges abgwinnen. Habe mein Kampfsporttraining damals begonnen als Street Fighter auf'm Mega Drive rauskam. Die Raserei-phase habe ich auch hinter mir und Need for Speed habe ich schon auf'm C64 gezockt. Nen Amoklauf kann ich noch nicht vorweisen, habe aber freiwillig länger und auch im Ausland gedient und vorher schon Militär-Shooter gezockt. Nur mit der pseudomoralischen Sittenpolizei komme ich nicht ganz mit... Vielleicht liest du was du zitierst besser nochmal. Und dann nochmal. Denn an der Pädophilie arbeite ich momentan. Dank Steam jetzt auch bald ohne mich auf diversen Seiten rumtreiben zu müssen. Huzzah!
> 
> Meine Kinder sind ja inzwischen volljährig, da geht das in Ordnung.  Huzzah!


lol, was ein schwachsinn! du scheinst laut eigener aussage ernsthaft gefährdet zu sein. das liegt dann aber weder an cod, nfs, hentai-spielen oder sonst was, sonder schlicht an fehlenden tassen und lockeren schrauben  
wie man pädophilie mit spielen und zeichentrick verknüpft, solltest du dich selbst fragen. deinen "post" einmal durchzulesen reicht im übrigen, um dich als nicht diskussionsfähig einzustufen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

warum gehst du auf das dümmliche getrolle überhaupt ein?


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> lol, was ein schwachsinn! du scheinst laut eigener aussage ernsthaft gefährdet zu sein. das liegt dann aber weder an cod, nfs, hentai-spielen oder sonst was, sonder schlicht an fehlenden tassen und lockeren schrauben
> wie man pädophilie mit spielen und zeichentrick verknüpft, solltest du dich selbst fragen. deinen "post" einmal durchzulesen reicht im übrigen, um dich als nicht diskussionsfähig einzustufen.



Du bist mir ja einer!



Vielleicht haben wir hier ein kleines Kommunikationsproblem. Vielleicht befragst du mal das Google was Zynismus und Sarkasmus ist. Warum sollte ich 'nem derart von sich und seiner eigenen Meinung eingenommenen Typen wie dir, der zudem noch nicht einmal Groß- und Kleinschreibung beherrscht, jegliche Achtung entgegenbringen? Wahrscheinlich ist das Foto von dem ungepflegten Penner das du als Avatar verwendest sogar noch dein eigenes. Abschließend solltest du dich vielleicht mal fragen warum man Pädophilie mit Spielen und Zeichentrick verknüpft und keine echten Filme dreht beziehungsweise dafür in den Knast kommt, sollte man das denn doch tun. Da mir bereits bewusst ist, das dabei nix als ein weiterer Schwall ignoranter Dummheit zustande kommen kann solltest du's dir besser sparen und dich weiter dem Versaufen deiner verbliebenen Gehirnzellen widmen. Du bist doch besoffen, oder? Yo.


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum gehst du auf das dümmliche getrolle überhaupt ein?



Nuckel mal weiter deinen Schnuller. Wenn der nichts mehr hergibt hab' ich hier noch einen für dich.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> VORÜBERGEHENDER HIRNTOD


ich beherrsche die deutsche rechtschreibnug und ja, ich bin der "penner" auf dem bild, ich habe kein problem damit, mich zu zeigen. dadurch, dass du so gereizt und beleidigend reagierst und dich an den strohalm der groß- und kleinschreibung klammerst, erübrigst du jeden zweifel, den man zu deiner mentalen verfassung noch hatte.
entgegengebrachte achtung brauche ich von cholerischen, heuchlerischen, intoleranten, beleidigenden ignoranten, die mit ihrer einstellung viel eher eine gefahr für die gesellschaft sind sicher nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Nuckel mal weiter deinen Schnuller. Wenn der nichts mehr hergibt hab' ich hier noch einen für dich.


uiuiui, du bist ja ein ganz "harter" bursche!


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> uiuiui, du bist ja ein ganz "harter" bursche!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das liegt daran das dein Avatar so ein "junger" Bursche ist.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das dein Avatar so ein "junger" Bursche ist.




Geil, der denkt echt das war ein gutes comeback  

Der wahrscheinlich dümmste/ amüsanteste Troll seit langen.


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ich beherrsche die deutsche rechtschreibnug und ja, ich bin der "penner" auf dem bild, ich habe kein problem damit, mich zu zeigen. dadurch, dass du so gereizt und beleidigend reagierst und dich an den strohalm der groß- und kleinschreibung klammerst, erübrigst du jeden zweifel, den man zu deiner mentalen verfassung noch hatte.
> entgegengebrachte achtung brauche ich von cholerischen, heuchlerischen, intoleranten, beleidigenden ignoranten, die mit ihrer einstellung viel eher eine gefahr für die gesellschaft sind sicher nicht.



Also mir ist gerade deine Signatur aufgefallen... und... du plädierst also auf unentschieden, ja?


PS: Offensichtlich beherrschst du ebenfalls die englische Rechtschreibung. Kein Grund zur Bescheidenheit.


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Februar 2016)

na dann: reite fleißig weiter gegen die windmühlen der steigenden pädophilie durch hentai-games.
ich hab' keine lust mehr, mich mit dir abzugeben. bin viel zu nüchtern dazu... dich kann man glaube ich nur besoffen ertragen.


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> na dann: reite fleißig weiter gegen die windmühlen der steigenden pädophilie durch hentai-games.
> ich hab' keine lust mehr, mich mit dir abzugeben. bin viel zu nüchtern  dazu... dich kann man glaube ich nur besoffen ertragen.



Also habe ich vorhin ins Schwarze getroffen. Überrascht mich jetzt überhaupt gar nicht. 

PS: Funfact - Hentai ist japanisch und bedeutet Perversion. Und Perversion in Bezug auf Sexualität bedeutet Aberration, was wiederum Abnormalität bedeutet. Offensichtlich wissen wenigstens die Macher der harmlosen Zeichentrickfilme und Spiele welches Klientel sie damit bedienen. Das Pädophilie abnormal ist darüber brauchen wir hier ja wohl nicht zu "diskutieren". Übrigens auch Inzucht. Das mag dich persönlich jetzt überraschen, deswegen weise ich nochmal explizit darauf hin.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Februar 2016)

Was heißt denn in diesem Fall genau "Sexspiel"? Ist es nun Erotik, Softcore oder Hardcore?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> PS: Funfact - Hentai ist japanisch und bedeutet Perversion. Und Perversion in Bezug auf Sexualität bedeutet Aberration, was wiederum Abnormalität bedeutet. Offensichtlich wissen wenigstens die Macher der harmlosen Zeichentrickfilme und Spiele welches Klientel sie damit bedienen. Das Pädophilie abnormal ist darüber brauchen wir hier ja wohl nicht zu "diskutieren". Übrigens auch Inzucht. Das mag dich persönlich jetzt überraschen, deswegen weise ich nochmal explizit darauf hin.



Für dich sind also Leute, die sowas mögen, dann pädophil, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> PS: Funfact - Hentai ist japanisch und bedeutet Perversion...


Fun Fact: Was eingebürgerte Wort(teil)e ursprünglich bedeut haben, ist völlig egal. Wichtig ist, was *jetzt *damit bezeichnet wird.

Beispiele: 
- Handy (unheimlich "handlich", so ein ziemlich rechteckiges flaches Ding)
- gay: fröhlich
- Raubkopie
- Notebook
- Maus

Und selbst, wenn das mit dem aktuellen Verständnis dieses Wortes übereinstimmt - nur, weil "Hentai" "Perversion" heißt, heißt das noch lange nicht im Umkehrschluß, daß dort *jede mögliche* Perversion Thema ist.
Was eine Perversion ist, ist ja auch von Staat zu Staat verschieden - siehe zum Beispiel den unterschiedlichen Umgang mit Homosexuellen rund um die Welt.


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für dich sind also Leute, die sowas mögen, dann pädophil, verstehe ich das richtig?



Nee. Pervers. Dumm stellen gilt nicht. Oder... naja.

Perversion ist ein ziemlich  weitläufiger Begriff. Pädophil hingegen grenzt sich durch seine  Bedeutung explizit ein, ist aber ausserdem pervers. Solltest du hingegen fragen ob Pädophile pädophil sind, dann ist die Antwort ebenfalls eindeutig: ja. Solltest du also beim Anblick pädophilen Materials "geil" werden, dann bist du beides! Pädophil und pervers! Als Perverser musst du aber nicht zwangsläufig pädophil sein. Als pädophiler Perverser hingegen bist du nicht nur pädophil, sondern auch pervers. Und Perverse sind sowieso pervers. Aber nicht unbedingt pädophil. Ich hoffe ich konnte deine damit Frage beantworten.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> PS: Funfact - Hentai ist japanisch und bedeutet Perversion. Und Perversion in Bezug auf Sexualität bedeutet Aberration, was wiederum Abnormalität bedeutet. Offensichtlich wissen wenigstens die Macher der harmlosen Zeichentrickfilme und Spiele welches Klientel sie damit bedienen. Das Pädophilie abnormal ist darüber brauchen wir hier ja wohl nicht zu "diskutieren". Übrigens auch Inzucht. Das mag dich persönlich jetzt überraschen, deswegen weise ich nochmal explizit darauf hin.




funfact #2: die genre-bezeichnung "hentai" stammt aus dem westen und wird von japanern überhaupt nicht verwendet.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Februar 2016)

Nichts für ungut Lobot, aber du bist ein komischer Kauz


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut Lobot, aber du bist ein komischer Kauz



Wer im Glashaus sitzt.... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmD4BJdU_8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> funfact #2: die genre-bezeichnung "hentai" stammt aus dem westen und wird von japanern überhaupt nicht verwendet.



Tatsache! Du hast es doch in der Tat begriffen. Davon kannst du ableiten das Menschen ausserhalb dieses Sprachraums normalerweise erkennen was pornographische Mangas/Animes sind. Offensichtlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Wahrscheinlich eine Gewöhnungsfrage. Was zurück zum Anfang führt: wie lange muss man die westliche Welt an pädophile oder andersartig perverse "Unterhaltung" gewöhnen bis wir uns ebenfalls Schulmädchenschlüpfer vom Automaten ziehen... Vielleicht lebe ich lange genug um eine Antort zu bekommen.

Huzzah! Kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut Lobot, aber du bist ein komischer Kauz



Ja, gell?


----------



## Lobotomite (16. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Was eingebürgerte Wort(teil)e ursprünglich bedeut haben, ist völlig egal. Wichtig ist, was *jetzt *damit bezeichnet wird.
> 
> Beispiele:
> - Handy (unheimlich "handlich", so ein ziemlich rechteckiges flaches Ding)
> ...



Ja.


PS: Das hast du doch tatsächlich gepostet.


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> PS: Das hast du doch tatsächlich gepostet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (16. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> wie lange muss man die westliche Welt an pädophile oder andersartig perverse "Unterhaltung" gewöhnen bis wir uns ebenfalls Schulmädchenschlüpfer vom Automaten ziehen...




In Japan gibt es sehr viele, in unseren Augen extremst schräge Dinge. Aber im Gegensatz zu hier ist z.B. unzensierter Porno verboten.
Das größte deutsche Portal für Geruchsfetischisten und gebrauchte Unterwäsche hat weit über 100.000 Mitglieder.
Deine genannten Automaten gab es in Japan tatsächlich. Und wurden wegen unseriöser Machenschaften (unter anderem weil Fakes drin waren) und resultierendem juristischen Ärger sehr schnell wieder abgebaut.
Unterwäsche kann man in Japan aber wirklich per Automat ziehen - frische.
Ganz davon ab, dass bei sexuellem Missbrauch, so verachtenswert er in jedem Fall ist, der Anteil von Pädophilen gerade mal 12-20% ausmacht.

Weiß nicht, was dein Kreuzzug mit dem Thema zu tun haben soll. 
Aber die Faktenlage finde ich jedenfalls sehr, sehr dünn.


----------



## Lobotomite (17. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> In Japan gibt es sehr viele, in unseren Augen extremst schräge Dinge. Aber im Gegensatz zu hier ist z.B. unzensierter Porno verboten.
> Das größte deutsche Portal für Geruchsfetischisten und gebrauchte Unterwäsche hat weit über 100.000 Mitglieder.
> Deine genannten Automaten gab es in Japan tatsächlich. Und wurden wegen unseriöser Machenschaften (unter anderem weil Fakes drin waren) und resultierendem juristischen Ärger sehr schnell wieder abgebaut.
> Unterwäsche kann man in Japan aber wirklich per Automat ziehen - frische.
> ...



Interessante Fakten. (?) Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht daran interessiert das nachzuprüfen und gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß die Zahlen stimmen. Frage mich jetzt wie du auf die "dein Kreuzzug"-Idee gekommen bist? Wegen der religiösen Motivation, der Doppelmoral, der Idiotie, der fanatischen Verblendung oder des fatalen Ausgangs der historischen Vorbilder? Tatsächlich ist es mir sowas von sch**ssegal das es solche Spiele/Filme gibt oder das eins jetzt über Steam erhältlich ist. Das das Zeug aus einem Land kommt in dem "echte" Pornographie verboten ist spricht meiner Meinung nach Bände was passiert wenn man Menschen in irgendeiner Art der "Entfaltung" einschänkt - es wird nur schlimmer. Fingerfallenprinzip. Also, nicht das ich persönlich zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt etwas anderes verlangt hätte: kauft euch das Zeug von mir aus, findet es gut und was weiss ich. Mir egal. Ich habe mich noch nicht einmal davon distanziert: vielleicht habe ich mir gerade 'ne Folge Bible Black reingezogen. Ich glaube das es auf lange Sicht gesellschaftliche Auswirkungen haben wird die ich nicht gut finde, deren Anfänge schon seit Jahren sichtbar sind und die "schlimmer" werden. Nicht das ich was daran ändern könnte. Oder wollte. Ich bin kein Kind (und habe mich bewusst gegen eigene Kinder entschieden) und kann mich zudem unerwünschter sexueller Übergriffe erwehren. Ausserdem bin ich sehr wohl in der Lage einen Sachverhalt objektiv zu betrachten, zumindest dazu den Versuch zu machen. Solche Spiele/Filme sind sowieso nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, also was soll das? Nur weil hier sofort Stellung auf der gegenüberliegenden bezogen wurde, habe ich mich überwiegend einseitig dazu geäussert. Und verbale Provokation wird von mir mit verbaler Provokation in gleichem Maße begegnet.

___
_"Die Jagd nach dem Sündenbock ist die einfachste."_ Eisenhower

Vielen Dank das du mit deinem Beitrag versuchst den Thread wieder in die argumentativ diskutierende Richtung zu lenken.


----------



## bundesgerd (17. Februar 2016)

Also, ich kann Euch nur eine Reise nach Japan empfehlen. Besucht das "alte" traditionelle und das moderne Japan. 
Für uns Europäer ist es größtenteils eine extrem frem...äh...nein...andere Kultur, die eine Reise wert ist. Einen Blick übern Tellerrand ist es schon deswegen wert, um den eigenen Horizont mal (wenn auch nur ein wenig) zu erweitern. 
Traurigerweise bedeutet für viele, eine Urlaubsreise einfach nur Sommer, Sonne, Saufen. (Ballermankultur). Die Verbindung Ballerman & Kultur ist ja schon eine gegenteilige Aussage an sich  .


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo, könnte mal eben jemand meine Frage beantworten? Bietet das Spiel Erotik, Softcore oder Hardcore?


----------



## Lobotomite (17. Februar 2016)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Also, ich kann Euch nur eine Reise nach Japan empfehlen. Besucht das "alte" traditionelle und das moderne Japan.
> Für uns Europäer ist es größtenteils eine extrem frem...äh...nein...andere Kultur, die eine Reise wert ist. Einen Blick übern Tellerrand ist es schon deswegen wert, um den eigenen Horizont mal (wenn auch nur ein wenig) zu erweitern.
> Traurigerweise bedeutet für viele, eine Urlaubsreise einfach nur Sommer, Sonne, Saufen. (Ballermankultur). Die Verbindung Ballerman & Kultur ist ja schon eine gegenteilige Aussage an sich  .



Als es dort noch diese Schlüpferautomaten gab, wollte ich mal hin. Inzwischen nicht mehr so sehr. Ausserdem würde ich mich die ganze Zeit fragen ob mein mitgebrachtes Klopapier reicht. Wie war das denn bei Ihnen?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Vielen Dank das du mit deinem Beitrag versuchst den Thread wieder in die argumentativ diskutierende Richtung zu lenken.



Gold 
Du hast den threat doch erst mit deinen Beleidigungen entgleisen lassen 

Ich zitiere:

Wahrscheinlich ist das Foto von dem ungepflegten Penner das du als Avatar verwendest sogar noch dein eigenes. 


Bedank dich nicht, hilf ihm, indem du einfach aufhörst zu schreiben


----------



## Lobotomite (17. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gold
> Du hast den threat doch erst mit deinen Beleidigungen entgleisen lassen
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> ...



Ist ja nicht so als hättest du den vorangegangenen beleidigenden Beitrag des Betroffenen nicht bemerkt, da du ihn - wahrscheinlich weil er so objektiv argumentativ in die Diskussion gepasst hat - ein "Gefällt mir" verpasst hast. Hör mal auf zu stänkern, du Sause. Du bist hier im Forum also 'ne grosse Nummer und entscheidest wer was wie posten darf? Ausser Hetzerei hast du hier noch nix beigetragen (ausser meine Beiträge zu melden um 'nen Moderator herbeizuzitieren). Ich poste wo und was ich will. Gefällt dir nicht? Umso besser.

PS: Wahrscheinlich trägst du genauso 'ne Tüte über'm Kopf wie dein Avatar. Probier mal 'ne Plastiktüte und geh'ne Runde joggen. Macht den Kopf frei. Und die Welt ein bisschen besser. 

PSS: Was kann ich dafür das das Foto von einem ungepflegtem Penner das er als Avatar verwendet *tatsächlich* sein eigenes ist?


----------



## Lobotomite (17. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gold



Weisst du was wirklich "Gold" ist? Deine tolle Signatur ist der allergrösste Schwachsinn. Der echte Patton hat das nie gesagt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> PS: Wahrscheinlich trägst du genauso 'ne Tüte über'm Kopf wie dein Avatar. Probier mal 'ne Plastiktüte und geh'ne Runde joggen. Macht den Kopf frei. Und die Welt ein bisschen besser.



Ich entschuldige mich an alle, dass ich hier den Troll füttere, aber ich hab heut Geburtstag und wieso den Tag nicht mit herzlichem Lachen beginnen? 

Ich liebe es wie deine "comebacks" keine Form von Sinn machen und du trotzdem meinst, so richtig schlagfertig zu sein.

Und nein, du kannst hier nicht sagen was su willst, was du sagen kannst und was nicht entscheiden die Mods und ich bin schon gespannt wie lange die sich das noch geben. 

Wahrscheinlich, bis du von witzig in nervig übergehst 

Und natürlich habe ich dich gemeldet. Ich mag das Forum und halte es gerne sauber


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Weisst du was wirklich "Gold" ist? Deine tolle Signatur ist der allergrösste Schwachsinn. Der echte Patton hat das nie gesagt.



Man, da hast du mich jetzt aber voll erwischt. Hast du das jetzt extra in Wikipedia nachgeschlagen? 
Es ist ein Zitat aus CoD II, genauer, aus dem Ladebildschirm.
http://www.looki.de/forum/allgemeines_f250/zitate-rommel-usw_215356.html
Das hier ist immer noch ein Gaming Forum.
Aber das kennst du wahrscheinlich nicht, zu jung, gelle? 
Der echte Patton soll das tatsächlich nicht gesagt haben, wie man einfach in wikipedia rausfinden kann, was du super gemacht hast


----------



## Lobotomite (17. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich an alle, dass ich hier den Troll füttere, aber ich hab heut Geburtstag und wieso den Tag nicht mit herzlichem Lachen beginnen?
> 
> Ich liebe es wie deine "comebacks" keine Form von Sinn machen und du trotzdem meinst, so richtig schlagfertig zu sein.
> 
> ...



 Das war alles was ich von dir lesen wollte. Mach du mal weiter auf Geheimpolizei und halte dein Forum schön sauber. Wenn man sich nicht um seinen eigenen Dreck kümmert kann man wenigstens fremdem nachschnüffeln, gelle? 

PS: Du bist also ein Vertreter der berüchtigten CoD-Anhänger... ist ja uninteressant. Erzähl mir mehr.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Das war alles was ich von dir lesen wollte. Mach du mal weiter auf Geheimpolizei und halte dein Forum schön sauber. Wenn man sich nicht um seinen eigenen Dreck kümmert kann man wenigstens fremdem nachschnüffeln, gelle?
> 
> PS: Du bist also ein Vertreter der berüchtigten CoD-Anhänger... ist ja uninteressant. Erzähl mir mehr.


Ich weiß nicht, was ich bei dir "nachschnüffel". Ist dir da nicht die richtige Vokabel eingefallen? Denn die von dir gewählte macht in dem Kontext keinen Sinn. Aber ich habe zu hohe Erwartungen. 

Ja ich bin einer der berüchtigten CoD II Liebhaber. Du scheinst ein eher jüngerer Mensch zu sein, da du mit CoD anscheinend nur negatives verbindest. Zu meiner Zeit waren die noch gut, aber das kennt ihr Kids nicht mehr


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich an alle, dass ich hier den Troll füttere, aber ich hab heut Geburtstag und wieso den Tag nicht mit herzlichem Lachen beginnen?



Dann alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2016)

Jetzt schalten bitte alle mal die aggressive Gangart zurück und halten sich zudem noch ans Thema.


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2016)

Fun Fact: Der Übersetzer des Spiels hat noch mal nachgezählt:
Die Sex Szenen in diesem "Sex Spiel" machen weniger als 5% des Skriptes aus.

(Quelle: Twitter)


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2016)

> [...] if you’re looking for a few hours of non-stop, explicit lesbian sex, this is surprisingly not the game for you. Erotic scenes in the game are few and far in between, with the game play mostly revolving around making decisions in order to help various pairs of girls discover their feelings for one another.
> 
> The CG that pushes Kindred Spirits into 18+ category is as tame as adult content gets, with nothing shown below the belt. The most graphic the visual novel ever gets is a few nipples, which are shown often enough in M rated video games these days anyway. While MangaGamer’s description of their product is definitely misleading, some Googling around will immediately confirm that Steam is not altering its policy on erotic material as various articles have suggested, but rather, Kindred Spirits passes all of the criteria. The game is not an exception to any censorship rules; it simply doesn’t need any because it’s so softcore.


Kurz übersetzt:
Es geht um die Mädchen, die ihre Gefühle füreinander entdecken.
Es wird nichts unterhalb der Gürtellinie gezeigt, das Extremste sind Nippel, die zu sehen sind.
Steam hat also nicht seine Richtlinien geändert, sondern das Studio hat sich an sämtliche aufgestellten Regeln gehalten, da es nur Softcore beinhaltet.

(Quelle)


Fazit: Viel heiße Luft um nix.


----------



## alu355 (17. Februar 2016)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Meine Kinder sind ja inzwischen volljährig, da geht das in Ordnung.  Huzzah!





Lobotomite schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Kind (und habe mich bewusst gegen eigene Kinder entschieden)...



Für jemanden der so persönlich gegenüber anderen Foristen wird, hast du es aber ganz schön mit Kindern - so arg das du mal welche hast und sie mal wieder vergisst. 

Argumentationsautowin: "Aber denkt an die Kinder!"


----------



## Cityboy (17. Februar 2016)

Hmm.. für 5 Euro schaue ich mir das Game mal an. Vorher geht es an mir vorbei :p
Bislang fand ich auf Steam das "If My Heart Had Wings" recht interessant. Wer VN mag, solte sich das mal anschauen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Februar 2016)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Bislang fand ich auf Steam das "If My Heart Had Wings" recht interessant. Wer VN mag, solte sich das mal anschauen



Bei mir hat World End Economica einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, schöne Handlung und ausgesprochen nette Präsentation. Man sollte sich auch nicht vom anfangs faden Einstieg abschrecken lassen, Charaktere und weiterer Handlungsverlauf lassen einen das sehr schnell vergessen. Irgendwann müsste ich mir mal die 2. Episode zulegen.


----------



## Cityboy (17. Februar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Bei mir hat World End Economica einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, schöne Handlung und ausgesprochen nette Präsentation. Man sollte sich auch nicht vom anfangs faden Einstieg abschrecken lassen, Charaktere und weiterer Handlungsverlauf lassen einen das sehr schnell vergessen. Irgendwann müsste ich mir mal die 2. Episode zulegen.


Sehr schön, hab das noch nicht gesehn bei Steam. Habs gleich in die Favo gesteckt, beim nächsten Sale sind die beiden Episoden meins  Danke für den Hinweis. Fals du noch nicht hast ...das "fault milestone" ist auch sehr epfehlenswert. Gibts auch bereits 2 Episoden von


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es wird nichts unterhalb der Gürtellinie gezeigt, das Extremste sind Nippel, die zu sehen sind.
> Steam hat also nicht seine Richtlinien geändert, sondern das Studio hat sich an sämtliche aufgestellten Regeln gehalten, da es nur Softcore beinhaltet.



LOL, really? Das war der PC Games dann ernsthaft eine News wert? Da sieht man ja bei Witcher 3 schon mehr... 

Bei Mangagamer gibts wenigstens richtiges Hentai- Zeugs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> LOL, really? Das war der PC Games dann ernsthaft eine News wert? Da sieht man ja bei Witcher 3 schon mehr...
> 
> Bei Mangagamer gibts wenigstens richtiges Hentai- Zeugs.



Das ist schon ganz anderes Zeug da, das geht dann wirklich in die Richung 18+ . Davon gab es mal 2 Bundles auf Indie Gala.
Sowas würde aber Steam nicht durchlassen


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Februar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist schon ganz anderes Zeug da, das geht dann wirklich in die Richung 18+ . Davon gab es mal 2 Bundles auf Indie Gala.
> Sowas würde aber Steam nicht durchlassen


Eines dieser Bundles hab ich auch mal gekauft für einen Euro. Schon lustig, wie die Japaner so drauf sind... 

Auf Steam erscheint sowas niemals. Valve war ja Seduce Me schon zu hart (gut, das ist auch 18+, aber weniger, ähm, "blumig" als das Hentai-Zeugs...)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Februar 2016)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Fals du noch nicht hast ...das "fault milestone" ist auch sehr epfehlenswert. Gibts auch bereits 2 Episoden von



Ja ist mir bekannt, hab ich auch schon ein Auge drauf geworfen. Vielleicht im nächsten Sale.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich bin trotzdem nicht froh darüber. Ich bin über die Existenz von VNs auf Steam so oder so nicht froh, die sind mM nach keine Spiele sonder gehören eher in einem Buchshop und 2tens sind sie großteils qualitativ minderwertig in allen Belangen, sei es Story, Charactere und Designs. Und 3tens gibts die wei Sand am Meer, 4fach so wenn die Porno-VNs auch zugelassen werden. Der Steamshop ist sowieso schon mit qualitativ minderwertigen Schund zugemüllt, VNs brauchts jetzt nicht auch noch. Wünschte Steam würde mal ausmisten und wieder so rigoros wie früher filtern.


----------



## Worrel (18. Februar 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich bin über die Existenz von VNs auf Steam so oder so nicht froh, die sind mM nach keine Spiele sonder gehören eher in einem Buchshop und 2tens sind sie großteils qualitativ minderwertig in allen Belangen, sei es Story, Charactere und Designs.


Niemand muß _"darüber froh" _sein, wenn irgendwas, was ihn sowieso nicht interessiert, *auch* im Katalog auftaucht. Wenn da irgendwas dabei ist, was für dich als Nutzer eine Grenze überschreitet, steht es dir frei, den Dienst in Zukunft nicht mehr zu nutzen (bzw im Falle von Steam: dort keine neuen Spiele mehr zu kaufen).

Und woher willst du wissen, ob die Story oder Charaktere in diesem Spiel "minderwertig" sind? Und wer soll das _- letztendlich für mich als Nutzer - _entscheiden, wo *ich selber *doch am besten weiß, was mich interessiert und was nicht?



> Wünschte Steam würde mal ausmisten und wieder so rigoros wie früher filtern.


Hat Valve beim Steam Katalog früher derart "gefiltert"? oder gab es einfach keine Interessenten, die solche Spiele über Stream an die Leute bringen wollten?


----------



## belakor602 (18. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hat Valve beim Steam Katalog früher derart "gefiltert"? oder gab es einfach keine Interessenten, die solche Spiele über Stream an die Leute bringen wollten?



Ja das haben sie. Vor allem auch den Asset Flip Mist der durch Greenlight und Co durchgewaschen wird. Seit Greenlight ist die Durchschnittsqualität der Spiele auf Steam stark eingebrochen, und die Anzahl der Spiele die erscheinen im Store hat sich vervielfacht. Und war um mich das vor allem stört ist weil jetzt die ganzen gscheiden Spiele in einem Grab vom Greenlight Mist, Asset Flips, Re-Releases von Uralt B-Waren Spiele oder jetzt VNs untergehen. Die Spiele sind vielleicht ein paar Stunden auf der Top Page von Steam und verschwinden gleich wieder. Ergo weniger Aufmerksamkeit und Erreichbarkeit wodurch es zu weniger Einnahmen führt. Und ich selber muss einfach durch sauviel Mist durchwatten wenn ich die Neuerscheinungen mir anschaue.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen, ob die Story oder Charaktere in diesem Spiel "minderwertig" sind? Und wer soll das _- letztendlich für mich als Nutzer - _entscheiden, wo *ich selber *doch am besten weiß, was mich interessiert und was nicht?



Weil ich Anime schaue, mittlerweile schon weit über 450 auf den Buckel. Und wenn da auch einige Perlen und Meisterstücke gibt so gibts weit mehr Mist. Bei Anime ist Sturgeons Gesetz dass 90% vom allem Scheisse ist sehr akkurat. Und was VN-Adaptationen betrifft, sind die fast immer bei den 90% dabei. Aber LN-Adaptationen sind noch schlimmer die sind wirklich das Loch der Kreativität fast jede LN-Adaption ein High-School Magical Battle Anime.


----------

